# Weird Animal



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

What kind of animal is this. To me it looks like it is a cross between a yote and a fox....but I didn't think they mixed.....so I'm just wonderin what everyone thinks.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

how much would you say it weighed.....
could be a coy-dog?????
maybe an odd color phase, genetic defect coyote????
possibly a very young wolf????????
there are a few foxes runnin around here that have funny colored fur, said to have escaped from a furrier?????

wierd animal indeed, definetly k9.........


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

here is a close up on photobucket.

http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh30 ... ure080.jpg

ttp://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh301 ... ure078.jpg


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks to me like a black phase red fox. 
https://r1.dfg.ca.gov/portal/Portals/12 ... 003-01.jpg


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I was watching some coyote hunting on You Tube and a guy was going nuts because a black Coyote was coming in and said that they are rare but do happen. Crazy.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

the general "huskyness" and the facial features as well as the tail rule out a fox in my mind.
I would say definetly coyote. very neat! a mounter for sure!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Loke, I don't think that it has a red fox tail. I am guessing it is a 'black' coyote, rare like a black mule deer/elk, it does happen.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow clean that thing off and do a full body mount on that one. I especially like the white V on his chest.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

cool. get that thing mounted


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

OK....I've been looking on the internet and I think that it's features are totally different than a red fox.....I've come to the conclusion that it is a BLACK COYOTE. But hey, I'm not an expert.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

I think you shot the neighbors shepherd.....

Just kidding.....Bigbr


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

UZ-A-BOW said:


> I've come to the conclusion that it is a BLACK COYOTE. But hey, I'm not an expert.


You're right. I assume that this animal was taken back east somewhere as this is where most of these coyotes are taken.

The eastern and southen US has a huge feral dog problem (plenty of food in a less harsh environment) and at some point or another an eastern coyote had mated with a dog. Now these "black" coyotes are showing up all over the southern and eastern US, and I've seen pics of several in trapping magazines; some folks have caught several in a year.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Thats Snickers! He has been lost for days now. I dont know how Ill ever tell my kids.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> Thats Snickers! He has been lost for days now. I dont know how Ill ever tell my kids.


What they don't know won't hurt 'em!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

It almost looks like Satan's dog


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> UZ-A-BOW said:
> 
> 
> > I've come to the conclusion that it is a BLACK COYOTE. But hey, I'm not an expert.
> ...


It was back east.......it was taken in Florida's pan handle


----------

